# Ashwagandha



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Any of you tried the herb Ashwagandha? If you haven't, look it up on google. It's supposed to have major anti-stress properties.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Smoke weed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

What I'm talking about is an adaptogen that promotes resiliency and the ability to cope with stress mentally. Weed had always triggered dr/dp for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

> Keep your mind as clear as a polished mirror


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

SMOKE WEED :shock:

Junebug,

Get out and do a bit of exercising and the future seems to
look different, it actually looks bright.

Bailee


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Yer a mate of mine has been there!

http://futureman.ytmnd.com/

Cam


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I tried Ashwagandha for a few weeks and it is quite nice and makes you slightly calmer and is also good for impotence. But in reality no herb or supplement is going to do much for emotional/psychological problems, it took me many months and hundreds of pounds to finally realise this.


----------



## nocturnalman (Nov 15, 2017)

Have a tried mint green tea with honey 3 times a day ? Works for me better than diazepam


----------

